# 28 gauge or 410



## azzolinm (Jan 15, 2015)

Need opinions on the pros and cons of both. All thoughts are welcome.


----------



## 7mmMag (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the 410's are more expensive shells. Recoil wouldn't be an issue with either. The 28 would be more useful if you want to dove hunt also.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 15, 2015)

The 28 is closer in performance to a 20 gauge than it is to a 410. I would go with 28 gauge.


----------



## RNC (Jan 15, 2015)

From the 2 choices I also choose the 28 gauge..

Only because I'm a 20 gauge lover :0) ..


----------



## specialk (Jan 15, 2015)

over the years I've toted them all, from 12's to .410's...from single barrels to semi's....a few years ago I bought the gun listed in this review that was in the American Rifleman magazine....it is truly the best rabbit gun I have ever shouldered and I don't see me ever getting another.....I still have a 410 double that I pull out the last week of season(sentimental reasons).......I went ahead and bought a case of shells when i bought the gun.....you just can't walk in walmart and buy a box of 28gauge shells....

http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/tristar-viper-g2-silver-28-gauge-review


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 16, 2015)

I have and like both. According to what kinda cover I'm rabbit hunting in. Shells ain't cheap on either, but I like a smaller gun.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 16, 2015)

.410 does less damage.

Still kills the wabbit!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm another 28 gauge fan. I've killed rabbits, squirrels, snipe, quail, and a few doves with both the O/U Ruger and the Remington Sporting 28.
The 28 gauge usually has a 3/4oz payload of #8 shot which has around 307 pellets. A .410 load is usually 1/2 oz. and has 205 pellets.
If you plan on wingshooting a lot, then that extra 100+ pellets can help.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a 410 double fan myself.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 16, 2015)

20 gauge!!! I have an old Stevens 410 double barrel I love to tote but I'm not paying the price for shells to shoot it all the time...20ga shells are dime a dozen at any walmart for 1/3 of what 410s are..


----------



## yonceyboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Been using the 410 for years now and have made some long shots that I thought was not possible.Stevens Sxs is what I tote now,also have a o/u Tristar with screw in chokes thought about getting rid of it would like to have a 20 Stevens Sxs.shells are pricey for 410 and even higher for the 28 and few places have them.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 21, 2015)

28 patterns better to me


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2015)

I prefer 410 for rabbits and squirrells.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2015)

One advantage a 20 has is you can afford to sharpen yours or your kids' shooting skills by getting a skeet thrower to pratice on.Cheaper shells.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> One advantage a 20 has is you can afford to sharpen yours or your kids' shooting skills by getting a skeet thrower to pratice on.Cheaper shells.



I agree as well.  I would go for a 20 over a 28 due to 20 ammo being easier to find and cheaper.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 21, 2015)

specialk said:


> over the years I've toted them all, from 12's to .410's...from single barrels to semi's....a few years ago I bought the gun listed in this review that was in the American Rifleman magazine....it is truly the best rabbit gun I have ever shouldered and I don't see me ever getting another.....I still have a 410 double that I pull out the last week of season(sentimental reasons).......I went ahead and bought a case of shells when i bought the gun.....you just can't walk in walmart and buy a box of 28gauge shells....
> 
> http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/tristar-viper-g2-silver-28-gauge-review



Every Walmart around me has 28s. Sometimes that's the only place I can find them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 21, 2015)

The more I hunt the more I prefer a 20 ga.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 21, 2015)

I would have to pick the .410. Not because it is better or worse but because I learned to hunt with a .410 single shot/full choke. I think, or would like to think,  that it made me a better shot. When I moved to a 20 and then to 12 well, it was just easy shootin.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm looking at getting a 28 gauge semi-auto  for women and kids in new shooters to use people who are recoil-shy. 

The 20 gauge, at least when fired from a pump action, bolt action, or break open type gun, has too much recoil for many beginners.

Yes, I realize  20 gauge ammo is more expensive; it looks like the cheapest I could find would be about eight dollars for a box, compared to four dollars for cheap #8 birdshot in 20 or 12 gauge.

But I'd  happily pay twice as much per round for the limited amount of time it takes to get a new shooter comfortable with shotgun shooting.  Then maybe after a year of using the 28 gauge they can go up to a 20 and take advantage of cheap plentiful ammo.


----------



## jrmcc (Aug 17, 2019)

I can buy 28 gauge shells at the local Walmart for $8 a box. Winchester super x 1 oz game loads are $12 for 28 gauge. The 20 gauge Remington express long range green and yellow box is about $12-$14 for the 1 oz 20 gauges. So ammo cost isn't really a big factor. The 28 will throw a better pattern than a 410 all day long. I'v got a Stevens 555 over/under in a 28 gauge and will say that the super x 1 oz loads do get your attention if shooting a dozen in just a tee shirt, but I don't really notice them on a late fall rabbit hunt with jackets on. A 1oz load from a 5lbs 28 gauge will recoil more than a 1oz load from a 6.5 lbs 20 gauge. For recoil semi auto is the way to go.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 17, 2019)

I love a 28 and shoot a .410 a bunch mainly because I shoot doves on several fields that are .410 only. The 28 patters better than all other guns with a 3/4 oz load it has virtually no shot string so all your pellets arrive at the same time. The ability to get a 1oz load in a 28 puts it on the same playing field as the 20 with a heavy load and the 12 with a light load


----------



## specialk (Aug 19, 2019)

check out the link in post #5.......i'm still shooting mine.....never a flaw.....


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ve shot both 410 and 28 at rabbit and quail for many years. The 28 is a better shell with a better pattern gun to gun. Recoil on the other hand is more related to the weight of the gun though. My franchi 48al 28 will out kick most 20s purely due to it only weighing a little over 5lbs. A 410 with screw in chokes is a fine choice for a person that can handle a gun but can be very frustrating for a novice. The Yoldiz over and under works great if you limit the range.


----------

